# 2008 Summer Olympics



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Who else is watching? I really enjoyed the opening ceremony and the way they lit the torch was by FAR the coolest one I have ever seen! Spencer says Barcelona's lighting with a bow and arrow came in second. :biggrin1:

I figured we can all use this thread to talk about our favorite sports as we watch them... I'm looking forward to a lot of them! :whoo:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Lina said:


> Who else is watching? I really enjoyed the opening ceremony and the way they lit the torch was by FAR the coolest one I have ever seen! Spencer says Barcelona's lighting with a bow and arrow came in second. :biggrin1:
> 
> I figured we can all use this thread to talk about our favorite sports as we watch them... I'm looking forward to a lot of them! :whoo:


I thought the opening was incredible!!!I was amazed with all of the performances,eace:eace:eace:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was so excited they chose Li Ning to light the torch. I've always liked him. I was banking on some sort of dragon lighting the torch though. That would have been cool.

Men's team gymnastic qualifiers tonight. Actually, they've already happened. I need to be very careful online.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am rooting for the US to be the topper. I just hope that the teams can perform at their best with all that pollution. If one hasn't experienced the pollution to the extent that is prevalent in China, it is impossible to imagine how bad it is. Just simple walking on a city street burns your throat, eyes and leaves you short of breath.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The opening ceremony was amazing to say the least. Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, guess who fell asleep right after the US walked into the stadium. Me! So would someone please describe how they lit the torch? That's my absolute favorite part of the whole games and I missed it. Boo hoo


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely the best opening ceremonies I have seen so far. Those boxed thingies were too cool and it turns out there were people underneath doing it!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Definitely the best opening ceremonies I have seen so far. Those boxed thingies were too cool and it turns out there were people underneath doing it!!


We were debating if it were humans or mechanics doing it, and until the finale, decided it was totally mechanical because of its' precision - plus, doing that for over 3 minutes can be physically exhausting...

Guess this is why China is emerging as a big superpower - People power!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Did anyone else see the two person diving? It was amazing


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay everyone what is with the volleyball guys and their huge shorts?! Come on! It's totally not fair, as the women's team has these little outfits on that go up their bums and around the corner and we don't get to see hardly any of the body-licious men's bods! 

Arggh!!!!

On a sad note, I dated a Bachman boy in college and am thinking about him and his family with a sad heart. This is the family that was attacked by the man who later fell to his death. The man who died was my boyfriend's uncle, who I met at college graduation. Very sad.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, the synchronized diving really was amazing! I loved the Chinese... they were awesome!

Amy, I totally know what you mean! What's up with them wearing SHIRTS? Such a double standard, LOL.

Did you all watch the Men's 400m Free Style Relay? That win was AMAZING to watch. They over played it at the end, but really really cool to watch. And US Men's team in gymnastics winning bronze was awesome though I felt sorry for the Japanese with their silver as they really made so many mistakes and they're usually very good. At least they got a medal though!

I'm looking forward to more diving tonight as well as gymnastics and, of course, swimming.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, the synchronized swimming really was amazing! I loved the Chinese... they were awesome!
> 
> Amy, I totally know what you mean! What's up with them wearing SHIRTS? Such a double standard, LOL.
> 
> ...


Yes Amy I agree!
I think synchronized diving is super!!!
However the stories I'm hearing today about the little girl that sang in the opening ceremonies


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oops I meant to say synchronized diving and not swimming! I always make that mistake for some reason. :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and as for the little girl singing, I'm not happy about it at all but can't say I'm all that surprised. They do the same thing here in the US and in many other countries. Beauty far surpasses talent to a lot of people, as sad and horrible as that is. One example that I always like to use is how Julie Andrews auditioned for the role in the movie My Fair Lady but didn't get it because she wasn't considered "pretty" enough even though she was by far the most superior singer. They then gave the role to Audrey Hepburn who can't sing at all and had to have the singing dubbed by someone else.

Society can really be cruel, especially when it translates to children. I hope that I will be able to teach my future kids to think above such things.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Love the Olympics! I'm watching everyday. Micheal Phelps is my main watch - I really want him to win the 8 golds! His Mom is so cute in the stands.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, Spencer thinks she looks like Liza Minneli, LOL! She really is cute. I love how much she cheers each time. 

Synchronized swimming is on right now... anyone watching? The Chinese are, again, AMAZING. I love how the two in the US team and the two in the China team are all 15 years old except for one of the Chinese girls who turned 16 yesterday.  They are so cute (and of course awesome) to watch.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ya know, she kinda does. Hadn't thought that until you mentioned it. Its got to be so thrilling for a parent.

We have friends whose son is training in LA to be a speed skater in 2010 Olympics. It's a huge commitment for the entire family.

Well, I'm off to the Washington state Hav Meet Up tonight! Rocky & Rudy can't wait.
Hey, I haven't mentioned yet....we may have #3 next month!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Ya know, she kinda does. Hadn't thought that until you mentioned it. Its got to be so thrilling for a parent.
> 
> We have friends whose son is training in LA to be a speed skater in 2010 Olympics. It's a huge commitment for the entire family.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations! Details! Photos! :whoo:*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, OMG! How exciting!!!!!!! I think we all need details though... you can't post and run!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love how this "number three addition" was revealed on an Olympic thread. You are too sneaky! We want pictures!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Anybody else want to mute these **** commentators. They just have to talk and talk and talk, I know that's what they're there for but it drives me frickin' nuts!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

"On a sad note, I dated a Bachman boy in college and am thinking about him and his family with a sad heart. This is the family that was attacked by the man who later fell to his death. The man who died was my boyfriend's uncle, who I met at college graduation. Very sad."

Amy, my Dad lives in FL and said this couple belonged to his golf club. I agree, very sad!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy, I enjoy the interviews. I like the stories behind the stories.

I also love to watch Michael and his MOM. She yells just like I did when my kids swam. Also she convinced Michael to swim because he had too much energy. That is how we got into the sport. My oldest was ADHD, and swimming kept him off Ritalin (and with great grades.) Now as adult working on Wall Street, he takes meds to control the ADD. 

I missed the story about the young girl who sang at the opening ceremonies. I will look it up. 

Also I did not see a post describing how the torch was lit. Anyone?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Love the Olympics! I'm watching everyday. Micheal Phelps is my main watch - I really want him to win the 8 golds! His Mom is so cute in the stands.


...mmmmm... michael phelps..

Find me a pool he's in and I'm there...

....so is 6 years older considered 'cradle robbing'?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mindy--as far as I can read, he does not have a girl friend. 

I just heard from my son who is at the Olympics--Michael won 2 tonight. My son has had a fabulous time seeing the olympics. For those who do not know, he was a competitive swimmer through college who swam with many of these athletes and wanted to be at the olympics one time when he knew many of the athletes. 

Natalie lives just a few miles from us and now is engaged!! (after her gold medal last night).


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I AM SO ADDICTED to the Olympics. 

Love me some Michael!!!!

My heart just broke and crushed and then was stepped on after seeing the USA gymnast. I was rooting for them and I feel so sorry for the poor girl. I think she let her mental state get the best of her after the first blooper. 

And the freaking Chinese, everyone KNOWS THEY ARE UNDERAGE! Its so wrong. Everything over there is so wrong and we are supporting it. Its so messed up. I cant stand it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, the Chinese girl gymnists and 12 to 14 years old for sure.. But, alot of countries do it to apparently. The only solution is to lift the age restriction and let the best man/woman/child win!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I felt really sorry for Alicia as well. She pretty much lost them the gold... she really did let her nerves get the best of her, sadly enough.

The men's 800m relay was not fun to watch at all as they were SO far ahead of everyone it was ridiculous, but now Phelps has his 11 Gold medals (all time), so that was a little exciting at least.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yea.. Ryan.. but then they torture these young girls.. they practice ALL DAY every day. No school etc.. I know its happening anyway, but the training and crap they put them through.. I think the age thing may protect them. It happens in the countries who are corrupt.. not the others. 

And how can they compete??? Sorry but you take some girls who are 11 and have no body, no HORMONES, and sure they can fly through the air....no pressures! But this is supposed to be adults competing right? Like athletes who are in their prime????? Not babies? Are there other events who allow younger ages? I hope not. 

Im just blabbing.. not arguing. haha.. We lost because we messed up period.. but my heart just broke for her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Synchronized diving had lots of 15 year olds.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa, I agree with you for sure! But it does not matter if the girl in the olympics is 16 or 12, because they are being 'trained' from 2 years old anyhow... 

You see those Chinese sync divers? wow... 4'6" and look like dudes. (and break all the laws of physics and do not disrupt water when falling into it..lol)

Ryan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

HAHAHA! Sorry, I did have to take off. The Havs were waitin. They got SO dirty that both needed baths when we got home. They are happily exhausted.

I should start a new thread for this - and I will when I have more definite info. You know that Rocky has shoulder problems (thread titled "Rockys shoulders), well his breeder is standing behind her health guarantee and giving me a new puppy. She has a litter whelped 7/5, and if one of the males turns out show quality ~ he's mine! If not, than early next year. Either way, I'm jazzed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, that's awesome! Congrats!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been trying to watch the Olympics as much as possible.The little gymnast,Shawn Johnson is from West DesMoines Iowa.(That is where we take Lacy to the Dr.for her thyroid). Shawn has did fabulous. I too felt so bad for the girl,I believe named Chelsie---darn it! I'm very proud of them........

Watch for Shawn Johnson-----I think she will compete in individual all around.

I noticed as well----those little Chinese girls....they look 7-10 years old--seriously. That one couldn't even fill out the crotch of the leotard. I know it isn't un-common for them to be flat chested etc. as they tend to be quite petite---but this was a dead "give away" to me. I heard the announcer say they come and take the girls at 3 years old (hand picked) from daycares etc. to train.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> I hope that I will be able to teach my future kids to think above such things.


Is that a hint Lina? :ear: On a serious note though, I'm glad you and Spencer are considering having children. They bring an awesome dimension to your life - just make sure you get plenty of "me" and "us" time before. Once you have them, your lives are never the same. (In a good way, but boy are they demanding)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Melissa, I agree with you for sure! But it does not matter if the girl in the olympics is 16 or 12, because they are being 'trained' from 2 years old anyhow...
> 
> You see those Chinese sync divers? wow... 4'6" and look like dudes. (and break all the laws of physics and do not disrupt water when falling into it..lol)
> 
> Ryan


This was on CNN..



> And we do mean young. Their passports are issued by a Chinese government that is very, very interested in winning lots and lots of gold medals, so while they may say they're 15 or 16, five of the six team members have the appearance of pre-pubescent children. "The little babies," is how U.S. coach Martha Karolyi refers to the Chinese gymnasts when speaking to her team, and they certainly are little. Li Shanshan (16) is 4-foot-9, 79 pounds. Yang Yilin (15) is 4-foot-11, 77 pounds. He Kexin (16) is 4-foot-8, 73 pounds. Jiang Yuyuan (16) is 4-foot-7, 71 pounds. But the prize goes to Deng Linlin (16), who's listed at 4-foot-6 and a strapping 68 pounds. She could take a nap in Yao Ming's sneaker. Poor thing's also missing a tooth. Please, someone send baby food.


The New York Times, found evidence that at least two of the Chinese gymnasts were only 14, two years younger than the Olympic minimum...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know about the rules of age---but if there are some like Daniel posted above--why are they allowed to participate?

The other thing was it looked really really rehearsed...there medal ceremony...their wave---they kinda looked like synchronized swimmers with their waves,turns etc. I made a comment to my husband as he couldn't believe it either.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> I don't know about the rules of age---but if there are some like Daniel posted above--why are they allowed to participate?


That's because their passports show differently....

Regardless, they are definitley fantastic in swimming and in gymnastics! You can't take away the amount of training they put in. Let's see Canada has zero medals...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no-----not at all. I do think they are great----but I just think rules are put into place to be enforced. Why have them if it doesn't matter anyway? It isn't fair to the other participants who DO comply with the rules--that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Because their government forges documents so we cant prove it and neither can the Olympic committees. Its part of dealing with a communist country. Sad.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The thing is I don't think the minimum age is 16... a lot of the Chinese girls are (supposedly) written up at 15 and they're competing, so isn't 15 the minimum age?



Me&2Girls said:


> Is that a hint Lina? :ear: On a serious note though, I'm glad you and Spencer are considering having children. They bring an awesome dimension to your life - just make sure you get plenty of "me" and "us" time before. Once you have them, your lives are never the same. (In a good way, but boy are they demanding)


LOL, not a hint at all, trust me! Spencer and I are definitely GOING to have children, not just considering.  We are already all planned out as far as time and everything (giving some time to conceive in case of problems... though hopefully there will be none!). Due to health related resons I need to/want to have a child by the age of 30 and Spencer has known that for at least 4 years now (we've been together 5.5 years). So we're pretty set. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How sad----
I think they are amazing little athletes,but to win by skirting the rules,does no one justice. I'd hate to win like that.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They have to turn 16 during the Olympic year. They can be 15 as long as they are 16 by December 31st. That said, there is no way in hell those girls are even 15. Yes, they are amazing. The problem is that at 30 pounds less than our girls, they are more aerodynamic. They are so tiny, they have no problem staying in bounds on floor. They don't have to bend their feet at all to do giant swings on the high bar. It's simply an unfair advantage and I am so angry at the IOC for not taking it seriously.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ivy you should be mad at the IOC for a lot of things, they seem to be as corrupt a group as any.

So sad.

I was/am pretty upset that the Olympics were held in China to begin with. I won't go off on my rant, I'll hold back.

Nonetheless, I hope Alicia can get out of her funk, poor girl, she has to understand, and I hope she will that she didn't ruin it for everyone, she just made a couple mistakes and that doesn't add up to a whole team's worth, and I feel so badly for her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I'm sorry but I don't agree. I feel badly for Alicia and I don't blame her in any way, but their loss really was her fault. Her two 0.8 deductions brought their average down so they couldn't win. It really sucks and I usually don't point fingers but in this case, it was clearly her two low scores that brought their averages down so much. Again, I'm not blaming her or trying to say anything bad about her, it's just the way it worked out, IMO.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, anyway, hope she gets out of her funk.

Lina, you must be better at math than me.  I just felt badly for her and of course maybe it was her fault. Too bad.

So, my darling husband tells me that he has heard that they pass out condoms at the Olympics because everyone is "getting it on" with each other. Anyone ever hear that?

I'm looking forward to the triple jump. We have a past wedding client, Shani Marks, who is the nicest person, beautiful inside and out, that is competing for the U.S. in that event. I hope she can breathe in all that pollution!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We were watching boxing between Korea and U.S. and the Korean boxer was getting points for getting hit by the U.S. boxer. It was unreal! The commentators were amazed.

Apparently the new scoring system has judges sitting with a touch pad. They have to hit a button to signal a score for one boxer or the other every time they see a 'hit'. Only, these judges must not be very good gamers because they may be hitting the wrong buttons. It's the only answer for a boxer to get points for taking hits, not giving them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We'll be watching and trying to cheer on our girl-----Shawn Johnson. It's pretty cool to us that she is an Iowa girl.:hug:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The condom thing is quite common at the Olympics. It's been like that for years. I remember hearing something like a couple hundred thousand condoms were given out last summer Olympics.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I wonder how many althletes will be ousted because of doping...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my husband wishes he was getting as much action as those athletes. a man can dream...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish I was getting a quarter as much as those athletes lol

Now I know why the Canadians have won zip. Too busy doing something else...Go Canadians lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to wonder how some things become olympic events. Last night we watched the pummel horse. While absolutely amazing and they make it so easy, who decided that was going to be an event?!?!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah.. for sure everyone is getting tons of action! Good times.. 

Is'nt the yearly National kinda like the olympics? lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone else been disappointed with the group of gymnastics this year? I'm not talking about the US alone, I'm talking about all the countries. Last night I don't think a single person stuck a landing. I guess I just haven't been that impressed... not that I can do better or anything, just that I don't think any of them have really stood out. The Chinese Gold medalist last night was good, but even he didn't blow me away (except for maybe on the rings).


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina - Yeah, all the gymnists are making such crazy mistakes. I do not think I've seen so many people fall from/off every apparatus!

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It will be different tonight in Women's Gymnastics. They are far more consistant. I think that has been the case for many years now. I wish that Jonathan Horton did the same routines he did in the team finals last night. He would have medalled.

Can I say that Fabian Hambeuchen is adorable?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Amy, I'm sorry but I don't agree. I feel badly for Alicia and I don't blame her in any way, but their loss really was her fault. Her two 0.8 deductions brought their average down so they couldn't win. It really sucks and I usually don't point fingers but in this case, it was clearly her two low scores that brought their averages down so much. Again, I'm not blaming her or trying to say anything bad about her, it's just the way it worked out, IMO.


It was more than the two 0.8 deductions. Because she fell on her mount, she missed her combination and that lowered her start value. Plus, she stepped out of bounds on the floor.

Poor girl. She's strong though and she'll be able to put it past her when it really sinks in that she has a silver medal around her neck. I hope she does well on vault finals.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Is'nt the yearly National kinda like the olympics? lol


Well, from what I saw last year, you might see some Hav-humping! You _are _bringing Beamer, no?

I just read this article that said: "Gymnasts have to be 16 during the Olympic year to be eligible for the games." 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080814...age_chinese;_ylt=Aufjy2eP7BIhZkvtDR5ZLoys0NUE

I know that in Korea, they calculate age differently that we do in the US. When you are born, you are considered to be 1 year old.
So, I wonder if China and other Asian countries do the same.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jane said:


> I know that in Korea, they calculate age differently that we do in the US. When you are born, you are considered to be 1 year old.
> So, I wonder if China and other Asian countries do the same.


How do they figure that?

It's really a moot point. First, the IOC and FIG aren't going to do anything about it since the Chinese gymnasts have provided (ahem) legal passports. Second, even if they stripped them of the medal and gave it to the US, I don't believe the team would accept them. They know they lost to a superior team that night and they have too much self-respect to take a medal they didn't earn.

Nuff said. I have to let this drop because it's making me really upset.

On the plus side, I have decided to get back into gymnastics. I learned in the past two days that I can still do a back bend and a front walkover. I am constantly doing handstand pirouettes all over the place, but I thought that was all I could still do, so I'm pleasantly surprised. My goal is to do a back walkover by the end of the Olympic games and enroll in an adult tumbling class before I kill myself tumbling outside or in my living room. Mats are good.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Did any of you see this?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> How do they figure that?


I guess they count time in the womb as a year. Not too accurate, eh?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Found this on AOL...

BEIJING (Aug. 14) - Just nine months before the Beijing Olympics, the Chinese government's news agency, Xinhua, reported that gymnast He Kexin was 13, which would have made her ineligible to be on the team that won a gold medal this week.
In its report Nov. 3, Xinhua identified He as one of "10 big new stars" who made a splash at China's Cities Games. It gave her age as 13 and reported that she beat Yang Yilin on the uneven bars at those games. In the final, "this little girl" pulled off a difficult release move on the bars known as the Li Na, named for another Chinese gymnast, Xinhua said in the report, which appeared on one of its Web sites, http://www.hb.xinhuanet.com.
The Associated Press found the Xinhua report on the site Thursday morning and saved a copy of the page. Later that afternoon, the Web site was still working but the page was no longer accessible. Sports editors at the state-run news agency would not comment for publication.
If the age reported by Xinhua was correct, that would have meant He was too young to be on the Chinese team that beat the United States on Wednesday and clinched China's first women's team Olympic gold in gymnastics. He is also a favorite for gold in Monday's uneven bars final.
Yang was also on Wednesday's winning team. Questions have also been raised about her age and that of a third team member, Jiang Yuyuan.
Gymnasts have to be 16 during the Olympic year to be eligible for the games. He's birthday is listed as Jan. 1, 1992.
Chinese authorities insist that all three are old enough to compete. He herself told reporters after Wednesday's final that "my real age is 16. I don't pay any attention to what everyone says."
Zhang Hongliang, an official with China's gymnastics delegation at the games, said Thursday the differing ages which have appeared in Chinese media reports had not been checked in advance with the gymnastics federation.
"It's definitely a mistake," Zhang said of the Xinhua report, speaking in a telephone interview. "Never has any media outlet called me to check the athletes' ages."
Asked whether the federation had changed their ages to make them eligible, Zhang said: "We are a sports department. How would we have the ability to do that?"
"We already explained this very clearly. There's no need to discuss this thing again."
The International Gymnastics Federation (FIG) has said repeatedly that a passport is the "accepted proof of a gymnast's eligibility," and that He and China's other gymnasts have presented ones that show they are age eligible. The IOC also checked the girls' passports and deemed them valid.
A May 23 story in the China Daily newspaper, the official English-language paper of the Chinese government, said He was 14. The story was later corrected to list her as 16.
"This is not a USAG issue," said Steve Penny, president of USA Gymnastics. "The FIG and the IOC are the proper bodies to handle this." 
Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. The information contained in the AP news report may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or otherwise distributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press. Active hyperlinks have been inserted by AOL.

2008-08-14 08:54:00


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ivy--I had not seen your weightlifter video, but I do feel his pain. For those whose egos are tied only to their athletic ability, a failure like that is very tramatic. As a mother of 3 athletes (who have all competed in college), I tried to stress an entire balnaced picture. None of my kids made the Olympics, or NCAAs, but they all competed in their college championships and I now have 2 in the work world. Athletics helped them stay focused. It has been a big part in all their lives. The youngest, who is still in college, no longer participates, but her coaches.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Ivy--I had not seen your weightlifter video, but I do feel his pain. For those whose egos are tied only to their athletic ability, a failure like that is very tramatic. As a mother of 3 athletes (who have all competed in college), I tried to stress an entire balnaced picture. None of my kids made the Olympics, or NCAAs, but they all competed in their college championships and I now have 2 in the work world. Athletics helped them stay focused. It has been a big part in all their lives. The youngest, who is still in college, no longer participates, but her coaches.


...I'm sure it also hurts his ego that he dislocated his elbow in that lift....or drop, if you will..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

YES! How awsome was that! I am so excited I can barely breathe! Go Nastia and Shawn! Shoddy judging and all and we still kicked butt! Woo HOO!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

And...YAY!!! Gold and Silver in the women's all-around!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh and btw, Phelps is a BEAST!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was so disappointed in the judging last night in the womens gymnastics. Shawn Johnson,our own Iowa girl though she had a bobble on the beam,kicked ash and got more deductions then the little pre-puberty chinese girl who had lots and lots of bobbles. I think it was extremely unfair. Good thing I wasn't there----I would of bitched. I think she got what she deserved in the silver medal-so that wouldn't of changed-but it was sure hard to sit through all the unfair deductions/points.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie I agree. I have to admit I was rooting for that little Shawn. Could she be ANY cuter? The girl is an amazing jumper.. she killed it on the floor exercise!!!! I love how she manages to smile.. some of the girls forget to smile occasionally.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

If I remember correctly, if you make a formal complaint that turns out to be wrong or non-effectual, there is a penalty. I'm sure given the results that they didn't want to make waves. Nastia was scored too low also on vault and bars. It really ticks me off. However, there are many judges from different nations, so to prove any kind of national conspiracy would be very difficult.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Michale just won his 7th!! This was the one I was worried about (after he won the 400 free!!) I am sure it was an incredilble finish, but NBC wants me to wait a few hours to see it. 

I am so mad at Nbc, I have not watched a single event live. They have to know they are not treating us West coasters fairly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl, it was an AMAZING finish. That's all I'll say.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Michale just won his 7th!! This was the one I was worried about (after he won the 400 free!!) I am sure it was an incredilble finish, but NBC wants me to wait a few hours to see it.
> 
> I am so mad at Nbc, I have not watched a single event live. They have to know they are not treating us West coasters fairly.


So that's how they are doing it? Here I am cursing the West Coasters thinking they are watching the gymnastics live at 8:00 instead of staying up all night long like I have been. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have observed touch pad timing for several years and believe in its effectiveness, but after watching Phelps race last night, even I doubted it could be error proof. The pictures below convinced me: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0808/oly.phelps.sequence/content.5.html


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am a west coaster who reads the results on line and NOBODY has anything to say tonight?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Cheryl those photos are amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I have not said anything to not spoil it.  
We had a mini party to watch the history. I have to say I was SO impressed with the marathoners they made us watch before. That woman never quit running!!!! WOW

Team Phelps!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - I watched history in the making last night - I haven't caught much of the Olympics but that was just so incredible. What I loved the most were the first words out of his mouth "Thank you". What a fabulous, fabulous day for Phelps. I even let my 9-year old daughter stay up to watch - I'm trying to explain to her how this was a first ever and was shouting and whooping it up. I watched Mark Spitz get 7 medals and thought that was outstanding. Yea, I know, I just major date stamped myself.

Did you see the world's fastest man? Even Lauren, who thinks she's the fastest person on earth had to admit he was faster than she. That was unbelieveable.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Athlete without Compelling Personal Drama Expelled from Olympics -
Diver Hid Details of Intact Family


A member of the U.S. Olympic diving team was disqualified from competition today when it was learned that he did not have a sufficiently compelling human storyline to exploit on the NBC telecast of the worldwide sporting event.

Tracy Klujian, the expelled diver, was not raised by a single mother, never had a career-threatening injury, and did not overcome a personal tragedy of any kind before making the Olympic diving team, U.S. Olympic officials revealed today.

'Had Tracy been involved in an organ donation, as either a donor or a recipient, that would have been acceptable to us,' a diving team spokesman told reporters. 'However, he was not.'

According to sources close to the diving team, Mr. Klujian had concealed the fact that he comes from an intact middle class family who never lost their home to a flood, tornado, or typhoon.

But what may have sealed Mr.Klujian's doom, sources said, was his utter lack of a gravely ill family member to win a medal for.

'Tracy did his best to hide his background from team officials,' one source said. 'But when the truth came out, he was finished.'

Speaking to reporters in Beijing, NBC Sports chief Dick Ebersol was even less charitable, terming Mr. Klujian's actions 'a reprehensible betrayal.'

'We do our best to check out all of the athletes to make sure that their backgrounds are full of compelling human drama, but we can't catch everything,' Mr. Ebersol said. 'This is a case of one really bad guy exploiting the system.'


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, that is just too funny!!!! 

The photo finish that gave Michael his 7th medal is just awesome. It was so hard to tell with the video replays, but those pictures are proof that the touch pads do work. WOW, is all I can say about his accomplishments. Lisa, I remember watching Mark Spitz as well, but I think I was more enamored of his looks than his wins! 

And yes......the worlds fastest man "lightening" Bolt is indeed phenomenal....to win the 100 m dash by that much is amazing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought it was hilarious and so fitting that the World's Fastest Man has the last name of Bolt. Seriously, how much more of a hint do you need? LOL.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I agree Carolina - too funny. And yea, Mark Spitz is/was a HOTTIE as my youngest daughter would say.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

How many of you had a picture or posterMark Spitz on your wall? I still remember his poster with that little speedo and those 7 gold medals. Yowza. Friday night Spitz was gracious in finally delivering the speech he had prepared for years, I assume. There is something weird in that he is not at the games. I imagine there is a story there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very impressed with Phelps. I think what a great thing to happen to a young guy like him. My Mom said that it was on at some point that he was diagnosed as a young boy with autism. We were sure cheering him on.:clap2:

I'm looking forward to watching Shawn Johnson tonight. I want that little Iowa girl to get a gold! :thumb:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Redorr said:


> How many of you had a picture or posterMark Spitz on your wall? I still remember his poster with that little speedo and those 7 gold medals. Yowza. Friday night Spitz was gracious in finally delivering the speech he had prepared for years, I assume. There is something weird in that he is not at the games. I imagine there is a story there.


Anne, Mark made a public complaint this past week about not getting "invited" to the Olympics to watch Michael beat his record. He said that it was inappropriate for him to be there anonymously. I am not sure who he thought should invite him: China, FINA, an American journalist?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just watching that women's Springboard diving finals. Man that Guo is AMAZING. I can't believe how good she is.

On another note, I can't wait to see the World's Fastest Woman! 

Julie, Michael was diagnosed with ADHD when he was a child.


----------

